# Corps bans celebs from future Marine Corps Ball -



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 4, 2015)

Duffleblog, unfortunately.

I hate this stupid shit. First Ronda, and now some dopey W.M. Is trying to get an actor to go.

The whole thing gives me douche-chills.

Tell you what though, if I was the commandant, I'd consider banning it. Only a matter of time before a gay Marine invites a same sex celeb to the ball - yes, I know we are all enlightened now, but stop turning something I considered important into a media circus. 

It's not fucking prom, Marines.

New Regulation To Prohibit Marines From Inviting Celebrities To Marine Corps Ball


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 4, 2015)

Might as well be a prom


----------



## Red Ruckit (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't get it! Why? Why the obsession over this woman? I love to hate her for all of this nonsense she gets herself into. 
I thought it was really neat at first but then I envisioned the pissed off MARADMIN dealing with the repercussions of it all and I tend to agree with you there Ooh-Rah.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 8, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...Only a matter of time before a gay Marine invites a same sex celeb to the ball...


 

It's already happened. Sgt Tanner White--an HIV-positive Marine--has invited, via YouTube, a gay entertainer named Steve Grand, to the Marine Corps Ball in Wilmington NC...and apparently Grand has accepted.

As tolerant and open-minded as I try to force myself to be these days, this shit makes-me-want -to-fucking-puke.


----------

